
Multi-book your flights with this app. Spend less and find free stopovers - madidi707
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/questorganizer
======
ju-st
Can't you "just" calculate the 50 cheapest "around-the-world" flights
(measured by $ per mile) worldwide? Then you could propose good flights.

~~~
madidi707
Interesting idea :) we calculated the top 20 stopovers to make flying around
the world cheaper: [http://www.blog.questorganizer.com/stopover-travel-
guide/top...](http://www.blog.questorganizer.com/stopover-travel-
guide/top-20-stopovers-for-cheap-multi-city-flights/)

Maybe one day we'll do some $ per mile calculation to show best prices for
long distance flights. Thanks for suggestion.

